# Live Stream Verzögerung



## p1Ng (8. April 2008)

Hy Leute ich hab mal ne Frage in Sachen Verzögerung ich habe meinen Client mit der Kamera und dem Mikrofon und von dem gehe ich zum Server der wiederum streamt an die anderen Rechner jetzt meine Frage ich habe eine Verzögerung zwischen Dem Aufnahme Client und dem Server aber der Aufnahme Client zeiigt mir das er ohne Verzögerung raus geht aber wie gesagt kommt bei Server verzögert an und das sehen auch die anderen rechner. Hat einer von euch eine Idee

Gruß p1Ng


----------



## chmee (8. April 2008)

Wie hoch ist die Verzögerung ? Ist die Verzögerung nach Bereitstellung oder Vor ?
Abgesehen davon gibt es per Se keine latenzfreie Übertragung.

mfg chmee


----------



## p1Ng (9. April 2008)

Naja gute 15 sec ist die Verzögerung was meinste gibt keine Freie verzögerung ist doch bei Skype zb auch so in der art 1 sec ist ja net so wild aber naja 15 sec ist schon gerbe dafür das es live sein soll.

Momentan ist der server im Netzwerk später wird er Live gehen aber natürlich net von der Firma aus sonder Serveranmitung. Ich vermutte das es der Puffer ist aber wie kann ich ihn komplet abstellen


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Ton, wie bei Skype, fordert die Datenübermittlung nicht so stark und letztlich ist zB Skype eine 1zu1-Verbindung von Client zu Client, der Server ist nur Übermittler der IP. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/encoder/faq.aspx
Schau mal Hier unter Punkt 7.3

mfg chmee


----------



## p1Ng (9. April 2008)

Naja Video Stream nicht nur Ton außerdem hab ich ja den Encoder der das an denn server sendet


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Habe nur auf Dein Skype-Beispiel mit kurzen Latenzen angespielt. Tatsache ist, dass die Verbindung zwischen Encoder und Distribution-Server 100%ig stehen muss, also wird auch zu Genüge gepuffert, damit es "NIE" an dieser Stelle hakt. Sicherlich kann man die Pufferung runtersetzen, wenn die beiden Geräte nebeneinander im LAN stehen. (Link oben).

Ohne pedantisch zu werden - 1 Sekunde ist beim Telefonieren schon ein nerviges Delay.. Da lob ich mir das gute alte analoge Haustelefon.

mfg chmee


----------



## p1Ng (9. April 2008)

So abe rich komm immernoch net so klar weil beim Livestream braucht man keinen puffer wäre ja auch e, ich will direct übertragen aber naja Echtzeit soll es halt sein muss bein Mediaserver noch was hingebaut werden ?


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Natürlich brauchst Du einen Puffer ! 

Du scheinst nicht zu wissen, dass STÄNDIG Datenpakete verloren gehen oder fehlerhaft sind und neu gesendet werden. Das wäre im Falle ohne Pufferung ein sofortiger Stillstand, Du würdest kein Video im Netz schauen können und Dich über jede fehlerhafte Webseite ärgern.

Ganz einfach : Verabschiede Dich vom Gedanken Echtzeit. 

Wenn Du in einem Intranet(LAN) übetragen möchtest, befolge die Infos oben und stelle die Pufferlänge auf jedem Client so kurz als möglich ein.

philosophische Frage : Glaubst Du, das Fernsehen Echtzeit ist, wenn da Live steht ?

mfg chmee


----------



## p1Ng (9. April 2008)

Naja nicht echtzeit paar ms verzögerung aber naja ich hab 210 sec und das ist einfach zu viel wie bekomme ich dir runter . das ist jetzt meine frage


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Hast Du die Tips schon befolgt, die ich Dir gegeben habe ?
Wie haben sich die Latenzzeiten geändert ?

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/encoder/faq.aspx
Punkt 7.3

Hier noch ein weiterer Link, wo man auch lesen kann, dass es zwischen Encoder und Player immer ein Delay von etwa 6-9 Sekunden geben wird. 
Ausserdem sind da weitere Tips angeführt (  hilft innerhalb on Sekunden )
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/howto/articles/BroadcastDelay.aspx

mfg chmee


----------



## p1Ng (9. April 2008)

Danke mal ne supi antwort so , gibt es den andere Methoden für Live übertragugen die nicht so eine große verzögerung haben? Quicktime und sowas  oder haben die auch alle verzögerungen?


----------



## chmee (9. April 2008)

Da bitte ich Dich um Eigeninitative, das Netz ist voll von Tipps und Infos.

Natürlich haben auch die anderen Anbieter Verzögerungen, das liegt in der Natur der Vorverarbeitung, der sicheren Übertragung und auch der Übermittlungstechnik. Übrigens kann man solche Probleme auch mit mehr Geld minimieren, eine Standleitung, ein potenter Rechner, eine Fiberglasleitung zum Backbone etc..

Bin jetzt hier auch raus, ich denke es ist genug Solidarität Meinerseits gezeigt worden, ist Zeit für Subsidiarität.

mfg chmee


----------

